#  > OVERIGE FORA >  > NEWBIES & STARTERSVRAGEN >  >  Kva naar ampè en andersom

## LJ_jacob

Beste allemaal
Hoe reken ik bij een agreggaat van kva naar ampère en andersom?
en hoe zit dat bij 3 fases? gewoon delen door 3?
maakt het nog uit of de agreggaat gestabiliseerd is of ongestabiliseerd? en wat is precies het verschil?
Ik hoor het nog wel
kon het met de zoekfunctie in ieder geval niet goed vinden...

Groetjes
Jacob

----------


## Jasper-Lichtbron

kVA= kiloVoltAmperes

oftewel: kVA= 1000*voltage(V)*stroomsterkte(A)

oftewel: 40kVA op 230Volt (want dat is wat je graag wilt hebben neem ik aan) is 40.000 / 230 = ~174A
Wanneer je dat over 3 fasen aangeleverd krijgt heb je dus fasen van ongeveer 58 Ampere per fase wat uit zal komen op een 3x63A aansluiting. 

Die rekensommetjes zijn wel allemaal theoretisch, in de praktijk haal je die waarden niet omdat je nog zit met wat weerstand hier en daar, maar daar kunnen de elektrotechneuten je weer veel meer over vertellen. 

Voor zover ik weet klopt mijn verhaal aardig en hoor je zo te rekenen, als dat niet zo is hoor ik het ook graag  :Smile: 

Een gestabiliseerd aggregaat houd in dat er wat elektronica aan toegevoegd is zodat je uitgangsspanning netjes 230Volt blijft. Omdat je werkt met een motor kan dat namelijk nogwel eens wat fluctueren naar onder en boven toe. Niet alle apparatuur is daar gevoelig voor, maar er bestaan toch dimmers e.d. die dat niet leuk vinden. Overigens is het theoretisch natuurlijk wel beter voor je spullen als er inderdaad vlak 230 op staat. 

Wanneer je met een aggregaat werkt altijd even checken dat je inderdaad 230 Volt over iedere fase hebt staan, zit meestal zo'n metertje met een draaiknop op waarmee je dat makkelijk kunt controleren. Wanneer je dan bezigbent kun je door deze de andere kant op te draaien ook kijken wat je belasting per fase is; het is netjes om die op iedere fase ongeveer hetzelfde te houden, omdat je anders weer grote stromen door je nuldraad krijgt. Maar dat gaat ook voor mij een stapje te ver...

----------


## LJ Chris

KVa is de eenheid voor schijnbaar vermogen S.
S= U * I
Nu wil jij het actieve vermogen P zoeken om zo de lijnstroom te berekenen:
- P= S * Cos Phi
- P= U * I * Cos Phi
Als je hier I uit afzondert krijg je:
I = P / (U * CosPhi)

VA is het schijnbaar vermogen, dus stel een aggrgegaat met S van bv 1000 VA, dan kan het aggregaat 1000W leveren , wel op een resistieve belasting.

Omdat wij meestal met inductieve belastingen werken komt de arbeidsfactor (CosPhi) opdagen. Stel je hebt dat zelfde aggregaat die een inductie verbruiker gaat voeden van bijvoorbeeld 1000W met een arbeidsfactor van 0,7:
I = 1000 / (230 * 0,7)
I = 6,2 A

Het benodigde schijnbaar vermogen is dus: 
S = U * I
S = 230 * 6,2
S = 1426 VA

De ohmse en de inductieve belasting hebben hetzelfde vermogen, maar de lijnstroom bij de inductieve verbruiker is groter, omwille van de slechtere arbeidsfactor (de arbeidsfactor bij een resistieve vebruiker is 1)

Een gestabiliseerd aggrgeaat is een aggregaat dat een toerentalregeling heeft, zodat je bij zware belastingen toch een mooi 50Hz sinusvormige wisselspanning krijgt aangeboden..

Hoop dat je er iets aan hebt..

Chris

----------


## LJ_jacob

oke dan!
had ik het dus toch bijna goed
enn.... die arbeidsfactor en "cosphi", kan iemand mij dara meer over vertellen?

----------


## deejayke

de arbeidsfactor oftewel cosinus van phi geeft de faseverschuivingshoek weer tussen spanning en stroom. als cosinus phi willen steeds exact 1 bereiken omdat de de faseverschuivingshoek 0° of zo klein mogelijk is, minder vermogenverlies. meestal zijn de apparaten die je in de winkel koopt zogoed als ohms dat wil zeggen een arbeidsfactor van 1 of heel dicht daar rond. als je het puur elektrisch gaat bekijken: inductief (spoelen) ideaal 90° faseverschuiving. capacitief (condensatoren) ideaal 90°. ohms (weerstanden) ideaal 0°. de praktijk leert ons dat je nooit op je idealen terechtkomt maar wel op sterk te benaderen waardes. als je dit gaat toepassen in de "lichtwereld" mag je er vanuit gaan dat je schijnbaar vermogen ongeveer gelijk is aan je werkelijke vermogen.

ik hoop da je hier wat bent met mn minisnelcursus elektriciteit [ :Stick Out Tongue: ]

grtzzz

----------


## erik_gj

Het verhaal van LJ chris klopt waarschijnlijk helemaal volgens de boekjes, maar we zitten hier in een newbies (mensen zoals ik) topic! Is het dan raar dat ik hier vrij weinig van snap? Zou iemand het wat begrijpelijker uit kunnen leggen ( wat meer uitweiden/ begrippen toelichten)? want ik vind het verhaal en de vraag verder reuze interresant en zou het graag ook willen (en moeten kunnen) volgen anders is het geen newbie vraag.....!

----------


## driesmees

de cosinus phi geeft , simpel uitgelegd, aan in welke mate stroom en spanning gelijk lopen.
Bijv:
We nemen een belasting van 230W bij 230V
Als je cos phi gelijk is aan 1,
als er 230V op je lijn staat (dus de top van je sinus) dan loopt er effectief 1A door je kabel.Als je daarentegen een hoek van 90° hebt, je cos phi is dus kleiner dan 1 ( vraag me niet hoeveel) dan kan het bijv zijn, dat er 1A loopt, als je spanning maar 120V is, en dat er helemaal niks van stroom loopt als de volledige 230V (piek van de sinus) op je lijn staat.

Ik hoop dat ik het een beetje duidelijker heb gemaakt, maar ik ga eens zoeken naar een link...

EDIT:
Hierbij:
http://people.zeelandnet.nl/cantalou/cosnl.html

----------


## badboyscrew

mij is geleerd dat een KVA ongeveer 1.5 amp per fase is dus een 100 kva geeft max. 3x 150 amp aan stroom

----------


## Dikke Foaf

Een gestabiliseerde, duid meestal op de frequentie-stabilisatie.
Bij een vaste gasklep draait de ongestabiliseerde iets boven de 50Hz, naarmate de belasting stijgt, zakt die frequentie doordat de gasklep even ver open blijft staan.

Enkel om wafels te bakken kan een niet-gestabiliseerde goed zijn. Voor alles met transfo's ed is het beter om een gestabiliseerde te gebruiken.

----------


## ronny

moest je echt moeite hebben om dit verhaal te begrijpen: er zijn mensen die dit nog niet kunnen na jaren een richting elektriciteit te hebben gevolgt[V].

maar je kan bv ook gewoon je verhaal voorleggen aan een agregaten bedrijf. die mensen krijgen wel meer klanten die niet weten wat voor agregaat ze precies moeten nemen. Zij kunnen je een geschikt agregaat adviseren aan de hand van jouw eisen die je stelt...

maar om je een beetje op weg te helpen:

de cos phi (lees: fie) is een maat die aanduid of je een goede of slechte verbruiker hebt. Hoe lager dit getalletje, hoe slechter je verbruiker, hoe hoger dit getalletje, met een maximum van 1, hoe beter je verbruiker is. Met andere woorden: heb je een verbruiker met een cos phi van 1 is deze bij wijze van spreken "ideaal".  

Hoe komt dit nu? Waarom is dit zo belangrijk?

simpel uitgelegt: je hebt bv 2 verbruikers van elk 1000watt. De ene heeft een cos phi van 0.8 en de andere een cos phi van 1. Beide worden aangesloten op 230V.

ik zeg dat de verbruiker met de cos phi van 0.8 meer stroom uit het net zal opnemen als de verbruiker met de cos phi van 1. Gek he, ze zijn toch allebij 1000watt.....

we halen de formule er bij: p = u * i * cos phi .  ons vermogen(p), de spanning(u) en de cos phi kennen we al. de engiste onbekende in deze formule is de stroom(i). 
Deze gaan we dus berekenen:  I = P/(U*cos phi)

I = 1000/(230*0.8) = 5.43A   dit is voor verbruiker 1 (cos phi 0.8)

I = 1000/(230*1) = 4.34A  dit is voor verbruiker 2  (cos phi 1)

Zoals ik al zei neemt de verbruiker met de cos phi van 0.8 meer stroom op uit het net als de verbruiker met de cos phi van 1. Dus hoe slechter je verbruiker(cos phi kleiner als 1), hoe meer stroom hij opneemt uit het net.

Deze cos phi wordt gewoon bepaald door de eigenschappen van je verbruiker.  

Waarom is een agregaat nu uitgedrukt in VA en niet in W?

zoals de meesten wel weten is het vermogen van een agregaat uitgedrukt in VoltAmpere en niet in Watt. Beide zijn echter wel vermogens. Het verschil tussen deze 2 is dat je bij VoltAmpere geen rekening houd met de cos phi. Eigenlijk doe je dit wel, maar als je het verhaal van hierboven een beetje begrepen hebt zul je merken dat het vermogen uitgedrukt in VA bij een agregaat, het vermogen is dat hij kan leveren  wanneer je belasting een cos phi van 1 heeft. Je totale belasting dus.
De enigste formule die rekening houd met de cos phi is dus de formule van W(watt). p = u * i * cos phi  ....

Nu een agregaten bedrijf kan nooit weten wat voor belasting de klant op het agregaat gaat hangen, vandaar dat zij het vermogen van het agregaat dus uitdrukken in VA. als je dus een belasting aansluit die een cos phi heeft die kleiner is als 1 zal je altijd minder vermogen kunnen aansluiten als de VA waarde vermeld op het agregaat.


zo een hele uitleg, maar ik hoop dat het een beetje duidelijker geworden is wat voor een beest die cos phi nu eigenlijk is en waarom die zo belangrijk is..

mvg
ronny

----------


## Poelmans

Je moet je van de cosinus phi over het algemeen weinig aantrekken...

Vermogens van inductieve (of capacitieve, maar die komen bijna niet voor in deze sector) belastingen staan in VA uitgedruk: schijnbaar vermogen, maar die stroom gaat wel door je kabel! dus die waarde is van belang. Bij resistieve belastingen (bijvoorbeeld en PAR lamp) staat het vermogen in Watt, omdat er geen imaginaire component is, en dus is het reële vermogen P (in W) ook meteen gelijk aan schijnbaar vermogen S (in VA)...

dus niet gaan moeilijk doen met cos phi, die is alleen van belang bij permanente installaties omdat de elektriciteitsmaatschappijen boetes geven bij te lage cos phi en premies bij een hogere cos phi (omdat als cos phi te laag is zij een hele hoop vermogen moeten maken die integraal naar de centrale wordt teruggestuurd, en dus ook niet aangerekend...).

----------


## Gast1401081

moah, 

omdat de meeste energie via een trafo of via een dimmer loopt (naijlers) lijkt je vermogen nogal reaktief, en daardoor mag je voor een cos phi best o,8 aanhouden. 

Maar uit veiligheidsoverwegingen hou je toch al een factor 2 aan, dus je bent al safe in ieder geval.

----------


## ronny

> citaat:dus niet gaan moeilijk doen met cos phi, die is alleen van belang bij permanente installaties omdat de elektriciteitsmaatschappijen boetes geven bij te lage cos phi en premies bij een hogere cos phi (omdat als cos phi te laag is zij een hele hoop vermogen moeten maken die integraal naar de centrale wordt teruggestuurd, en dus ook niet aangerekend...).



volledig juist, maar het ging hier wel over agregaten....

en als we dan toch kort door de bocht gaan, algemene regel cos phi 0.8 in licht en geluid wereld zoals mac zei. maarja kan ik ook evengoed mijn lang verhaal van hierboven wissen, er werd tenslotte gevraagt om meer uitleg...   we zitten in het newbie forum...

mvg
ronny

----------


## LJ_jacob

dankzij ronny snap ik er al heel veel meer van, bedankt!!
Ook de rest bedankt overigens hoor, alleen snapte ik jullie verhalen wat minder goed.
Die CosPhi(waar ik over het algemeen 0,8 voor moet aanhouden dus? maar wel met een veiligheidsfactor 2)
staat die ergens op een apparaat vermeld? ben het nog nooit tegengekomen namelijk....

----------


## ronny

de cos phi komt je op de meeste huishoudtoestellen niet tegen nee. Dat is ook logisch want bij je thuis maakt het niet uit of je slechte verbruikers hebt of niet. Als er al iets op een huishoudtoestel staat is het meestal de spanning en het vermogen en een ce markering( ook weer een wereld apart ).

Wisselstroommotoren die in de industrie gebruikt worden hebben allemaal een kenplaatje. hierop staan een boel gegevens waaronder ook de cos phi.

leuk dat je het een beetje begrepen hebt. Ik zou je ook niet zot zoeken achter de cos phi van de verschillende toestellen, heb je in de licht en geluid wereld niets aan. Je kan dan gewoon algemeen cos phi = 0.8 aanhouden. En met dubbel vermogen bedoelen we gewoon dat als je uitgerekend hebt dat je een installatie van 10 000watt hebt, dat je dan een agregaat van 20 000VA neemt. Op deze manier hoef je zelf helemaal niets van de cos phi aan te trekken. Die factor 2 groter vangt dit helemaal op namelijk.

mvg
ronny

----------


## Gast1401081

> citaat:_Geplaatst door LJ_jacob_
> 
> dankzij ronny snap ik er al heel veel meer van, bedankt!!
> Ook de rest bedankt overigens hoor, alleen snapte ik jullie verhalen wat minder goed.
> Die CosPhi(waar ik over het algemeen 0,8 voor moet aanhouden dus? maar wel met een veiligheidsfactor 2)
> staat die ergens op een apparaat vermeld? ben het nog nooit tegengekomen namelijk....



ho ff, voor de duidelijkheid: 

apparaten zijn (noem maar eens wat) 10.000 Watt. = 10kW.



Omdat je dan uitgaat van een aggregaat van 20kW heb je de cos phi al meegererekend, want je VA-vermogen zou dus eigenlijk  10/0,8 = 12,5 kVA zijn, en heb je nog steeds 7,5 kVA reserve. Les 1 bij aggregaten : Overdimensioneren. Voor de &gt;100kW sets geldt een iets kleinere marge, maar alla.

Oh, en poelmans : dat vermogen gaat niet terug naar de E-maatschappij, maar wordt ook bijna helemaal in je last verstookt. Alleen je e-meter ziet het niet, en daarom willen de leveranciers de cosphi graag boven de 0,8 houden. Het heet niet voor niets ook wel Blindstroom. Anders staan ze stroom en energie te leveren die niet afgerekend wordt.




Ook de zoekmachine heeft er al aardige discussies over. Kijk anders ff onder techniek, staat best wel wat onder. Incl rekenvoorbeelden..

----------


## LJ Chris

> citaat:_Geplaatst door **************_
> 
> Oh, en poelmans : dat vermogen gaat niet terug naar de E-maatschappij, maar wordt ook bijna helemaal in je last verstookt. ..



Dat is niet correct hoor, het reactief vermogen pendelt als het ware tussen de bron en de verbruiker...
De reden dat de leveranciers hierop beboetten is omdat dit vermogen de elektriceitsleidingen te zwaar kan belasten.

Greetz
Chris

----------


## Gast1401081

> citaat:_Geplaatst door LJ Chris_
> 
> [
> Dat is niet correct hoor, het reactief vermogen pendelt als het ware tussen de bron en de verbruiker...
> De reden dat de leveranciers hierop beboetten is omdat dit vermogen de elektriceitsleidingen te zwaar kan belasten.
> 
> Greetz
> Chris



das wel correct, er gaat stroom door een weerstand, met een bijbehorende spanning. Alleen zijn stroom em spanning niet exact op het zelfde moment maximaal. Maar als er stroom door een weerstand gaat is de weerstand vermogen aan t verstoken. 
P= I².R, en dus wordt er warmte verstookt. Maar die komt niet aan je doel ten goede. (koppel bij een motor, licht bij een lamp), en valt meestal onder het nutteloze vrmogen.

dit vermogen komt via de stroom door de kabels, en moet dus wel opgewekt en betaald worden. Maar je electriciteitsmeter meet dit niet, en geeft dus aan het eind van het jaar minder aan dan verstookt is. Vandaar dat er ter compensatie bij grote inductieovens een condensator (zo groot als een koelkast!) bijgeschakeld wordt die de inductieve blindstroom compenseert.

http://www.energyconsulting.nl/Nieuw...brond16-03.htm en http://www.electrabel.nl/content/kle...grippen_nl.asp onderaan de pagina,

bijvoorbeeld

Verder : de zoekmachine rechtsbovenin graag.

----------


## LJ Chris

> citaat:_Geplaatst door **************_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:_Geplaatst door LJ Chris_
> ...



Die stroom die volgens jou verliezen opwekt (warmte enz..) wordt veroorzaakt door het ACTIEVE vermogen P (WATT). Hoe meer verliezen er zijn, hoe slechter het rendement. Maar dit heeft NIETS te maken met de arbeidsfactor. Een simpel voorbeeld: een lamp heeft een slecht rendement, maar toch een arbeidsfactor 1 [8D], de "blindstroom" is het REACTIEF vermogen Q (VAR).
Als je de vermogendriehoek erbij haalt, dan zie je duidelijk de hoek Phi tussne het actief en het schijnbaar vermogen. Het reactief vermogen staat tussen de twee einden van het schijnbaar en actief vermogen. Door condensatoren te plaatsen verkleint het reactief vermogen, en de hoek phi wordt kleiner, dus de Cosinus Phi (arbeidsfactor) stijgt.

Bron: Verse stof in de examenperiode  :Wink: 

Ik zal straks ofzo eens een vermogendriekhoek tekenen en posten.
Greetz

----------


## laserguy

Chris heeft wel degelijk gelijk.
Als hij zo verder doet zal hij ook nog slagen in zijn examen :Smile:

----------


## Gast1401081

dat is wel duidelijk, maar dat blind stroom heen en weer jast tussen centrale en gebruiker is niet waar. Ik ken enkele TL-straten die volledig op blind vermogen draaien, hebben ze een geintje mee uit gehaald, en nu dus cosphi= 0,4 ofzo, en die stroom wordt niet via de meter gezien, maar wekt wel energie op. De lampen branden net zo lekker, maar nu op blindstroom. Omdat het bedrijf toch verder groot genoeg is wordt er wel elders gecompenseerd, maar deze hal draait dus lekker goedkoop, op de kosten van de net-beheerder . Die weer condensatoren plaatst om zijn ditributie-net tenminste weer ohms te krijgen. 

Maar vermogen dat pendelt tussen bron en gebruiker is dus niet waar...er wordt alleen maar tegen-Emk mee gecompenseerd, en heeft geen rendement. 

neem maar eens een dc-relais, zet er DC op, met een lekkere ouderwetse analoge multimeter. 
DAn zie je , op het moment dat je het relais afschakelt een tegenstroom die zijn veroorzaker tegenwerkt, en dat kan bij een lullig 24DC relais al een spike van 500 volt worden. En dat is nou een tegen-EMK. (Vandaar de blusdiode, die dat ding weer kortsluit...) 
En die tegen-EMK zorgt bij een 50Hz ac voor vervorming van je sinus. En dat vinden we niet fijn. (bovenharmonischen enzo...) 
Doe hetzelfde bij een motor: die 400V in 3 fasenbedrijf zal op het moment van afschakelen ineens een ca. 350 volt als dynamo genereren. Dat was de tegen-EMK van de motor. 

En in dat perspectief moet je het blindvermogen zien. Het wordt wel verstookt, maar is niet nuttig aan de as.

Op dit principe is trouwens de power-no-break van holec gebaseerd. Is een motor met een vliegwiel. Op het moment van wegvallen van de voeding gooit de tegen-emk ( ook mede veroorzaakt door vliegwieleffecten) een secondelang de spanning voor 90% terug, en daarna moet de nood-diesel er zijn, en gaat-ie in 4e kwadrant volop als dynamo werken.

Als je weet dat alleen Nuon vorig jaar voor 1,5 miljard euro brandstof heeft ingekocht dan zouden ze best er wat voor over hebben om dat blind vermogen op nul te krijgen. 1% verbetering mag dan 15 miljoen euro kosten...Zij leveren immers kVA's uit hun centrale, maar ze verkopen kWh (of kW's)....Maar dat is nu eenmaal inherent aan het net. En daar kunnen ze niks aan doen, omdat veel meer dan de helft van de belasting op cosphi = 0,8 draait...

voorbeeldje : om 1kVA te leveren uit een generator moet je een bepaalde hoeveelheid brandstof verstoken. cosphi van 0,8 : 20% van deze brandstof wordt wel verstookt, maar komt niet aan bij je gebruiker. 
Waar blijft die energie?

----------


## MMD

Maar tussen de brandstof en de generator zitten toch nog een aantal mechanische delen die verliezen opleveren?

----------


## LJ Chris

> citaat:_Geplaatst door **************_
> 
> dat is wel duidelijk, maar dat blind stroom heen en weer jast tussen centrale en gebruiker is niet waar. Ik ken enkele TL-straten die volledig op blind vermogen draaien, hebben ze een geintje mee uit gehaald, en nu dus cosphi= 0,4 ofzo, en die stroom wordt niet via de meter gezien, maar wekt wel energie op. De lampen branden net zo lekker, maar nu op blindstroom. Omdat het bedrijf toch verder groot genoeg is wordt er wel elders gecompenseerd, maar deze hal draait dus lekker goedkoop, op de kosten van de net-beheerder . Die weer condensatoren plaatst om zijn ditributie-net tenminste weer ohms te krijgen. 
> 
> Maar vermogen dat pendelt tussen bron en gebruiker is dus niet waar...er wordt alleen maar tegen-Emk mee gecompenseerd, en heeft geen rendement. 
> 
> neem maar eens een dc-relais, zet er DC op, met een lekkere ouderwetse analoge multimeter. 
> DAn zie je , op het moment dat je het relais afschakelt een tegenstroom die zijn veroorzaker tegenwerkt, en dat kan bij een lullig 24DC relais al een spike van 500 volt worden. En dat is nou een tegen-EMK. (Vandaar de blusdiode, die dat ding weer kortsluit...) 
> En die tegen-EMK zorgt bij een 50Hz ac voor vervorming van je sinus. En dat vinden we niet fijn. (bovenharmonischen enzo...) 
> ...



Een inductieve verbruiker gebruikt actief vermogen om zijn nuttige arbeid te verrichten, en een reactief vermogen voor de magnetisatiestroom (Im).
In mijn cursus staat letterlijk dat dit vermogen pendelt tussen de verbruiker en bron. Dit is niet verder uitgelegd, maar nu wil ik er wel het fijne van weten.
Bij een inductieve verbruiker wordt blindvermogen opgenomen, en bij een capacitieve wordt het reactief vermogen afgegeven. Daarom dat een condensator (capacitief dus) het reactief vermogen vermindert en de arbeidsfactor ten goede komt.
We zijn het beide voor 90% met elkaar eens, uitgezonderd van het "pendelen"  :Wink: 

Van je TL straat verhaal geloof ik eigenlijk maar weinig, omdat bij mijn weten een verbruiker zijn nuttige arbeid haalt uit het actief vermogen. Het reactief vermogen waar volgens jou arbeid uit wordt geleverd, dient alleen om de magnetische velden op te wekken.

Dat een spoel bij het uitschakelen een emk induceert is correct. Maar dat is een normale eigenschap van een spoel: namelijk dat hij zich verzet tegen een spanningsverandering. Die opgewekte spanning zal volgens de wet van Lenz zijn ontstaansoorzaak tegenwerken. Dus de geinduceerde spanning is altijd in tegengestelde zin aan de bronspanning.



Aan MMD: die verliezen (Mechanisch, elektrisch.. )bij de bron

----------


## Dikke Foaf

LJ Chris, een spoel verzet zich tegen stroomveranderingen! 
Bij een plotse daling van de stroom zal de spoel een spanning opwekken omdat ze probeert deze stroom te laten vloeien.

----------


## LJ Chris

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Dikke Foaf_
> 
> LJ Chris, een spoel verzet zich tegen stroomveranderingen! 
> Bij een plotse daling van de stroom zal de spoel een spanning opwekken omdat ze probeert deze stroom te laten vloeien.



Neen hij verzet zich tegen spanningsveranderingen.
je zegt dat als er minder stroom door een spoel vloeit, hij een spanning opwekt om die stroom toch te laten vloeien. Bij mijn weten is die opgewekte spanning tegengesteld. Dus de inductiestroom die er bijgevolg vloeit, is tegengesteld aan de eerste stroom. Dus een tegenstroom opwekken om toch die eerste  stroom te behouden.. klinkt onlogisch niet?
Als jij vooruit wilt rijden, welke versnelling schakel je dan? Toch niet achteruit hoop ik  :Wink: 

Groetjes
Chris

----------


## Gast1401081

> citaat:_Geplaatst door **************_
> 
> voorbeeldje : om 1kVA te leveren uit een generator moet je een bepaalde hoeveelheid brandstof verstoken. cosphi van 0,8 : 20% van deze brandstof wordt wel verstookt, maar komt niet aan bij je gebruiker. 
> Waar blijft die energie?



al een ideetje? 

dat wordt dus als tegen-emk verstookt, en noemen we een inductieve last. En die is aantoonbaar bij abrupt afschakelen. 

als je die motor van boven-voorbeeldje nammeet loopt-ie maar op 50 volt, de andere 350 worden door de tegen-emk tegengehouden. En die energie is blindvermogen. En komt uit de brandstof van de centrale. je ziet m alleen niet aan de as. 

@MMD : de rendementen van het net stellen we op 100%, we hebben al aangetoond dat Nuon daar 15 miljoen per procent voor overheeft omdat zo te houden. Essent, pgzm, etc niet meegerekend....

leuk cursusje : http://www.beneluxrail.net/modules.p...tegories&cid=1

----------


## Poelmans

toch heb je dat ergens fout magyversounds... Dat vermogen is niet meer bruikbaar maar belast je generator ook niet.

Je herinnert je wel dat een generator (of de motor die die aandrijft beter gezegd) lorentzkrachten tegenkrijgt naarmate die harder belast wordt... Maar dat is alleen P dat dit veroorzaakt. Het reactief vermogen wat op en neer gaat tussen bron en verbruiker veroorzaakt geen lorentzkracht en hier is dus ook 'gene extra naft' voor nodig om het maar ff plastisch uit te drukken...

Maar dat reactief vermogen zorgt wel mooi voor een extra stroom in je leiding (en de spoelen van je generator, en de zekeringen) waardoor het maximum vermogen van je generator idd in kVA staat aangeduid, EN waardoor (onder het motto van koper kost ook geld) de elektriciteitsmaatschappij de cos phi gunstig wil houden...

Wat dan de condensatoren doen is zorgen dat dat vermogen niet teruggaat naar de bron maar naar de condensatoren... Hierdoor ga je geen haar meer of minder op de teller krijgen, maar je bent je leidingen een pak minder aan het belasten...

kwestie van die cos phi. Even verdergedacht, en idd die mag je eigenlijk niet zomaar verwaarlozen. Ik ging uit dat alles schijnbare vermogens maar mogen opgeteld worden, maar dat mag enkel met complex rekenen... En om de complexe voorstellen van die vermogens te hebben heb je de cos phi nodig. Als je die niet hebt: idd het sommetje delen door 0.8 en je zou veilig moeten zitten, al zou ik voor licht en geluid het sommetje verdubbelen, omdat je dan lekker veel reserve hebt voor zware bassen en full ons... Je wil echt geen generator op de rand van zijn kunnen op je dure apparatuur hebben hangen.

Ah, en als je nu nog niet gelooft dat de reactieve component van je vermogen geen arbeid vereist: W = F * s * cos(a), en als a 90° is dan is dat hele sommetje 0, en vereist dat ook geen vermogen van je machine... Analoog voor elektriciteit...

Edit: die lijn nog ff verder doortrekken: S = F * s / t, P = F * s * cos(phi) / t en Q = F * S * sin(phi) / t. Zie je nu het reactief vermogen eigenlijk geen vermogen is? fysisch gezien zou dat in strijd met de definitie van arbeid zijn...

----------


## LJ Chris

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Poelmans_
> 
> toch heb je dat ergens fout magyversounds... Dat vermogen is niet meer bruikbaar maar belast je generator ook niet.



Dat zie je verkeerd volgens mij..

Als je het schijnbbaar vermogen ontbindt in de vermogendriehoek, dan krijg je enerzijds je actief vermogen en het reactief vermogen.
Dus als het het reactief vermogen groter wordt, zal je generator niet méér worden belast, maar je actief vermogen daalt..

Ik denk wel dat je dit bedoelt, maar zeggen dat het reactief vermogen je generator niet belast, is theoretisch gezien niet correct.


Greetz
Chris

----------


## Poelmans

hoezo is dat niet correct? Ok is was iets te onduidelijk, de regel daarop wordt dat rechtgezet: 'de motor die de generator aandrijft'
Die aandrijving levert geen arbeid als F en s haaks staan... als U en I haaks op mekaar staan dan leveren ze ook geen arbeid in de last...

Dat belasten van de generator kunnen we in 2 delen omschrijven dus:
* mechanisch belasten van de generator: wordt geen haar meer, alleen P is hier van belang. En P is wat je brandstof kost (ben ik vrij zeker van aangezien ik net thermodynamica aant leren ben [ :Stick Out Tongue: ])
* elektisch belasten van je generator: ja, want S bepaalt de stroom door je leiding &gt; leiding dikker &gt; duurdere generator... Maar dit kost je géén brandstof...

En wat je zegt van 'als je reactief vermogen groter wordt'. Dat wordt niet groter, die cos(phi) is eigen aan de inductiviteit of capacitiviteit van je apparaat... Dus S zal bij een grotere spanning groter worden, met als gevolg dat de componenten van S (Q en P) ook groter worden...

----------


## Poelmans

trouwens: over waarom dat Q geen lorentzkrachten veroorzaakt (foute uitdrukking... Beter: geen vermogen vraagt aan de motor) ben ik ff aant denken op dit:

De spanning wordt veroorzaakt door de rotor die door de stator draait. En als die spanning een stroom laat vloeien dan heb je lorentzkrachten...

Nu is het hele punt WANNEER dat die lorentzkrachten optreden.
Stel nu dat de generator net op zijn maximum spanning zit. De fluxverandering is dan maximaal.
De stroom van P vloeit direct en zal dus de stator zijn beweging meteen tegenwerken via de lorentzkrachten...
Maar de stroom van Q vloeit pas maximaal als de stator een kwartslag verder is... De stator die een kwartslag verder staat betekent dat de fluxverandering van die stator ook 0 is en dus de lorentzkrachten door die stroom nul zijn... Omdat die kracht 0 is zal ook geen vermogen kunnen ontwikkeld kunnen worden op die lorentzkrachten...

Ben je nu zo slim om te denken: en wat in het gebied tussen 90° (Umax) en 180°(u = 0)? Daar veroorzaakt Q wel degelijk een lorentzkracht? Idd, dat heb je slim gezien, maar die zal tussen 90° en 180° tegenwerken, en tussen 180 en 270° meewerken... Gemiddelde over de tijd? 0... Wel gaat idd je generator mechanisch groter moeten gedimensioneerd worden (grotere lagers etc) om die schokken aan te kunnen, maar totaal geleverd vermogen door de motor? Nog steeds gelijk aan Pel/µ

(Nooit int school geleerd, net uit mijn mouw geschud, maar dit klopt wel als een bus!)

----------


## LJ Chris

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Poelmans_
> 
> trouwens: over waarom dat R geen lorentzkrachten veroorzaakt (foute uitdrukking... Beter: geen vermogen nodig heeft) ben ik ff aant denken op dit:



Ik heb je verhaal een paar keer moeten lezen. Maar waar haal je in ***snaam R vandaan??? 
verduidelijk dit even, zodat ik je verhaal kan begrijpen..






> citaat:_Geplaatst door Poelmans_
> (Nooit int school geleerd, net uit mijn mouw geschud, maar dit klopt wel als een bus!)



Dan heb je nooit nederlandse uitdrukkingen geleerd  :Wink:  

groetjes
Chris

----------


## Poelmans

R bedoel ik reactief vermogen mee... Ik weet idd niet of dit het geijkte symbool is, tis weer enkele maanden geleden, en ben te lui om de cursus te zoeken... 
EDIT: vlug opgezocht, en moet Q zijn... ff overal aanpassen... done!  :Wink: 

En men tekst is fout daar: moet zijn 'over waarom Q (reactief vermogen dus) geen vermogen van de motor vraagt.'

Wat scheelt er met mijn uitdrukkingen?  :Wink:

----------


## Gast1401081

t gaat nog steeds met de algemene wet van behoud van energie. 
We verstoken aardgas, of kolen, of uranium vioor mijn part. 
DAt vermogen drukken we als VA een net in. Vervolgens is daar een gedeelte van voor de gebruiker als nut ( ohms, Watt) en een gedeelte aan de verbruiker als niet-nut.(nietohms, VAR, of VAC) Dat laatste gedeelte is ongeveer een 20% van je aardgas. En is niet geheel nutteloos, maar valt af te schrijven als blindvermogen. En wordt als tegen-emk verstookt in je belastingen, omdat sommige stromen dusdanig gebruikt worden dat ze een tegen-vermogen tegen zichzelf opwekken. (lorentz, faraday, linker en rechterhandregels etc).
Wil ik dus 100 watt aan de as, of secundaire kant, dan moet ik dus voor 120VA gas verstoken, omdat die laatste 20VA als VAR in mijn belasting verdwijnt. 

Dat was mijn  stelling, waarmee aangetoond is dat blindvermogen niet heen en weer pingelt tussen centrale en last. Het is echter wel vermogen dat uit de brandstof komt, en dus doorberekend wordt aan de klant. En een extra spanningsval veroorzaakt over de geleiders ( 10-380kV-netten). Maar dat laatste hebben we buiten beschouwing gelaten in deze discussie, voor de duidelijkheid.
Ook trafos hebben een cos-phi probleem, en moeten eigenlijk dus met een condensator gecpmpenseerd worden.
http://www.ritmeesterneon.nl/pr_t_kgv.html bijvoorbeeld.

Nog een leukje in deze : zou ik 20VAR willen compenseren met een condensator, dan gaat daar 20VAC doorheen. Tel je de vectoren dan op, dan ben je ineens geen 120VA kwijt, maar ca 130....en moet de gaskraan alleen maar verder open.

----------


## Poelmans

woohooo, jij hebt het begrip vermogen in een net vol-le-dig fout...

Sorry niet slecht bedoeld, maar het is wel zo...

Waar jij het over hebt is rendement. En dat betekent dat door thermodynamische inperfectheden van je kringproces (ben ik net over aant leren  :Wink:  ), wrijvingen in je lagers, inwendige weerstand van je generator, weerstand van je leiding, en nog een paar verliezen in je verbuiker er dus arbeid verloren gaat.

Het rendement is dan ook µ = Wn / Wt... En P = W/t. Zoek dit maar op in elke fysica cursus van het middelbaar tot aan burgerlijk ingenieur: het is wel degelijk *P* = W/t en is uitgedrukt in *Watt*

Wat in een elektrisch net met de Var gebeurt is nog een geheel ander effect... Vergelijk het fysisch met een slinger. Als je die een tik geeft dan komt die na een tijdje ook terug. Een spanning in een spoel wil zijn bestaansoorzaak tegengaan. Met een condensator juist omgekeerd...

Door dit slingereffect wordt er effectief een 'reactief vermogen'  (in Var) heen en weer de centrale geslingerd bovenop het actief vermogen P in Watt... De combinatie hiervan is S in VA.

Maar dit is net zoals een echte slinger niet verloren: Een slinger stop ook niet op zijn hoogste punt.. (en dat is exact wat jij beweert)

Dus te onthouden: nuttig vermogen in Watt, µ = Pnuttig / Ptoegevoerd, en reactief vermogen slingert terug naar de centrale.

Ik heb trouwens in mijn vorige posts adhv de werking van een generator mooi uitgelegd waarom het reactief vermogen ook geen vermogen IS. Analoog met de fysica: de kracht moet parallel met de verplaatsing lopen, anders lever je geen arbeid! U moet een hoek van 0° maken met I om arbeid te leveren. De Y component van I (* U = Q) staat er haaks op dus fysisch gezien is dit geen echt vermogen... Het zit enkel stroom te sturen op de leidingen.

Daarom dat op kenplaatjes het vermogen in VA staat, omdat dat de waarde is die je leidingen, windingen van je generator en zekeringen moeten aankunnen... Je motor moet kunnen leveren aan de generator: Sverbruiker*cos(phi) + Pverliezen.

Of anders gesteld: als wat jij zegt waar zou zijn dan zou enkel S en cos(phi) op het kenplaatje staan, maar er staat S, cos(phi) en µ op het kenplaatje  :Wink: 

Als je dit nog niet snapt dan raad ik je ten stelligste aan om naar de dichtsbijzijnde bibliotheek te wandelen en de hele theorie over arbeid en vermogen + de theorie achter wisselstroom nog een keer te overlezen...

Niet slecht bedoeld, kwil alleen een misverstand rechtzetten  :Wink: 

grtz

PS:nog een reden waarom jouw redenering niet kan: de reden om wisselstroom te gebruiken is enkel de makkelijke omzetten van spanning en van/naar beweging.
Stel nu dat we een net hebben op gelijkstroom (bestaan ook generators voor  :Wink: ): gelijkstroom kent enkel P, geen Q of S. Betekent dit dat gelijkstroomnetten verliesvrij zijn? nee hoor: µ = Pn/Pt geldt nog steeds

----------


## LJ Chris

Hey Poelmans

Ik kan je verhaal wel volgen, maar volgens mij zijn we serieus aan het afwijken.

Het enigste waar we het onder elkaar nog niet over eens zijn is het feit dat reactief vermogen "pendelt".

Ik heb gisterenavond nog eens de cursus wisselstroomtheorie erbij gehaald, maar heb niks nieuws gezien dan ik al wist..
Ik stelde mij toen de vraag: mogen we de inductiestroom die een spoel opwekt beschouwen als het reactief vermogen? Ik betwijfel dit, omdat het reactief vermogen gebruikt wordt om magnetische velden op te bouwen, dus de inductiestroom is eigenlijk het gevolg ervan..

ow en je uitdrukking " dat klopt als een bus" moet officieel eigenlijk zijn: "dat sluit als een bus"..
Maarja dan zijn we helemaal langs de pot aan het pissen, iets waar de vrouwen helemaal niet tegen kunnen  :Big Grin:  :Wink: 

Greetz
Chris

----------


## Poelmans

Mja sorry, kwas zo men best aant doen om het plaatje duidelijk te krijgen aan **************...





> citaat:Ik stelde mij toen de vraag: mogen we de inductiestroom die een spoel opwekt beschouwen als het reactief vermogen? Ik betwijfel dit, omdat het reactief vermogen gebruikt wordt om magnetische velden op te bouwen, dus de inductiestroom is eigenlijk het gevolg ervan..



Een magnetisch veld opbouwen op zich vergt geen energie. Een ideale spoel heeft dan ook geen gelijkstroomweerstand, enkel een inductantie Xl (dus ook enkel reactief vermogen). Die inductantie, en reactief vermogen dat daar het gevolg van is vloeit enkel voort uit de eigenschap van een spoel: de stroom in een spoel ijlt na op de spanning, oftewel een spoel verzet zich tegen spanningsveranderingen.

De situatie verandert wanneer je met dat magnetisch wisselveld arbeid verricht. Bijvoorbeeld een stator van een motor laten draaien die op een lift hangt. Dan zal Er een vermogen uit het net getrokken worden in de vorm van actief vermogen. Daar gaan vanalle verliezen vanaf (magnetisch, elektrisch en mechanisch van aard) zodat er een nuttig vermogen overblijft waarmee de motor iets kan takelen. Een vrijlopende (ideale) motor verbruikt ook geen vermogen (behalve dan die om verliezen mee te overwinnen). Hoe meer je een motor belast hoe mee actief vermogen hij gebruikt... 

Zo ook met een transformator: dat opgewekte wisselveld van de spoel wekt een spanning op in de secundaire spoel. Maar zolang dat daar geen stroom uit getrokken wordt (en dus vermogen) zal het actief vermogen dat de primaire spoel opneemt nagenoeg nihil zijn... Het is pas wanneer die 2de spoel stroom gaat leveren dat die eerste spoel actief vermogen opneemt.

Khoop dat dit duidelijk is  :Wink:

----------


## MMD

quote Poelmans: Bijvoorbeeld een stator van een motor laten draaien die op een lift hangt.

Ik denk dat je hier een klein foutje maakt, het is toch de rotor (of anker) die draait?

----------


## LJ Chris

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Poelmans_
> 
> Mja sorry, kwas zo men best aant doen om het plaatje duidelijk te krijgen aan **************...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jah dat is zeer duidelijk, maar dat wist ik al allemaal  :Wink: 
Maar om simpelweg te zeggen dat bij een motor het magnetisch veld arbeid verricht...hhmmm daar ben ik het niet zo direct mee eens..
Als je even de werking van een 3f motor bekijkt dan gaat het opgewekt magnetisme van de stator een stroom induceren in de rotor, waardoor je een stroomvoerende geleider hebt in een magnetisch veld, en daardoor gaan er lorentzkrachten optreden, die dan natuurlijk voor het koppel zorgen.
Ga je de motor belasten, dan zal het toerental van de motor zakken, dus die rotorgeleiders gaan trager draaien dan het magnetisch wisselveld, dus de geleiders snijden meer veldlijnen waardoor de inductiestroom groter wordt, en er meer koppel is..
Die inductiestroom wekt op zijn beurt weer een magnetisch veld op, dat natuurlijk tegengesteld is aan het primair wisselveld, en wekt in de stator een inductiestroom op die tegengesteld is aan de primaire stroom die uit het net wordt gehaald. Deze inductiestroom wekt dan op zijn beurt weer een flux op die de primaire flux tegenwerkt. Dus kunnen we zeggen dat de impedantie van de stator verkleint en er een grotere stroom uit het net wordt gehaald..
Dus eigenlijk mag je niet zeggen dat het magnetisch veld arbeid verricht lijkt mij...
Het verhaal van de motor kan je dus bijna volledige vergelijken met een transfo...

Wel één kleine correctie; tis om de rotor te laten draaien, in de stator wordt het magnetisch draaiveld ontwikkeld maar dat zal je ongetwijfeld wel weten..


Maar ondertussen hebben we een serieuze plas langs de pot gemaakt, en kdenk ze hier in het newbie forum daar mee kunnen lachen  :Wink: 

Greetz
Chris

----------


## Poelmans

@MMD: idd, foutje wegens mezelf  :Wink: 

Mja, idd LJ chris, er komt een heel systeem aan te pas en uiteindelijk geven de lorentzkrachten je de arbeid op de as... maar die lorentzkrachten ontstaan uit magnetische velden en (het wisselveld, en het veld dat rond je geleider zit), dus in principe wordt daar de arbeid langs doorgegeven  :Wink:  Enfin, hoe je het ook bekijkt, de uitkomst is hetzelfde  :Wink: 

Bwa, en dan maken we maar een plas rond de pot  :Wink:  Dit is nuttige info voor elke licht en geluidstechnieker. Kwestie van te verstaan wat er gebeurt in zen lichtnet... Desnoods wordt de topic gemoved naar 'techniek'

----------


## ronny

interessant wel, nuttig misschien ook nog, maar of veel mensen kunnen volgen?? :Big Grin: 

mvg
ronny

----------


## LJ Chris

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Poelmans_
> 
> Bwa, en dan maken we maar een plas rond de pot  Dit is nuttige info voor elke licht en geluidstechnieker. Kwestie van te verstaan wat er gebeurt in zen lichtnet...



Daar heb je wel gelijk in, maar om dit via een forum aan een licht/geluidstechnieker tegoei over te geven..
Als zo een technieker geen scholing heeft gehad in de elektriciteisbranche, is dit toch wel zware materie.. Wat natuurlijk niks wilt zeggen over de capaciteiten van die technieker.
Maar als er geinteresseerden zijn die hier meer over willen weten mogen ze altijd een mailtje sturen  :Wink: 

Greetz
Chris

----------


## driesmees

@ Poelmans en LJ Chris:
kijk eens linksboven:
 Alle forums
     ** OVERIGE **
*NEWBIES & STARTERSVRAGEN*

----------


## LJ Chris

> citaat:_Geplaatst door driesmees_
> 
> @ Poelmans en LJ Chris:
> kijk eens linksboven:
>  Alle forums
>      ** OVERIGE **
> *NEWBIES & STARTERSVRAGEN*



Ik geef je 100% gelijk, bekijk even mijn vorige post  :Wink: 

Ohja Poelmans, stuur je me eens een mailtje? Kvind je email adres niet terug in je profiel  :Wink: 

Greetz
Chris

----------


## Poelmans

Idd driesmees dat heb je goed gezien. En het is een beetje de technische kant op gegaan. Maar zoals ik al zei:




> citaatesnoods wordt de topic gemoved naar 'techniek'.



LJ Chris: kstuur je meteen een mail  :Wink:

----------


## EL DJ

fantastische uitleg allemaal, als mijn leraar elektriciteit het indertijd zo had gedaan....

----------

